# IUI #3 TWW: Success stories & advice please



## Sunshine24

Last week I had my 3rd IUI. I am somewhere in between losing hope that it will ever work and feeling like " this IS the time". 

I don't feel much different that either of the other 2 times I did IUI but our stats this time were GREAT. I will post below. 

Just wondering if you either: Had success with 3 or more IUI's or if you think if this does not work its time for me to move on. We are unexplained and tried for almost a year on our own before moving on to IUI. Docs think it should work for us but have given us no stats or anything like that.

Me: 31
DH: 39

IUI#3.
Inejctible cycle ( Gonal 75, switched to 37.5 halfway through bec I was responded *too* well ). This was my 2nd injectible cycle w IUI, first was w Clomid.

Trigger: Thursday Night at 9pm
Back to Back IUI: Friday 9AM and then Saturday 9AM
(First time doing back-to-back, my idea )
At least 2-3 mature follies, 15, 16, 19 ( possibly more )
Friday IUI: 75 Million SWIMMERS (HOLY! )
Saturday IUI: 32 Million

Did acunpuncture first time ever on Friday AM between dropping off sample and procedure. Also had some time off and felt really stress free from work/ life for the first time in quite a while!

Also on: Daily progest suppositories, Prenatal, Baby Aspirin


Now, I wait. I tested yesterday, 10 DPIUI because I felt AF cramps ( never have before w other cycles ) but it was a :bfn:. Hoping it was just toooooo early in the game. My bloods are Friday ( 3 days away )


Do you have any success stories to share? If IUI #3 doesnt work should I try this one more time, have a lap, move to IVF, what what what!? 

Good luck to all you ladies out there and thanks in advance!:thumbup:


----------



## clio

I got pregnant on my 5th IUI. The first two were with Clomid, and the other three were with injectables. I felt absolutely no symptoms and was certain that I wasn't pregnant. I even took only one test on 13 dpiui, left it on the bathroom counter and forgot about it. It was my husband, who had been timing it, who told me there was a pink line. I was 38, had only one follie (and it was only a 14) and thought my time was up. 

So, there is still hope. I would suggest, though, because you are still young and have time, to get the lap if the next one fails. You'll never know what they might find and can perhaps fix. You certainly aren't out of the running yet.

Good luck to you, and keep the faith.


----------



## Sunshine24

Thank you so much for your positive reply and congrats on your baby! Your story certainly does give me hope! 

I took a HPT this AM ( 13 DPO ) and it was negative so I feel this one didn't work but I'll hold out hope until I get in the office on Friday. I probably will get the lap before the next one if this doesnt work.

Thank you.


----------



## Hope1409

I will let you know in 2 days when I test. I had my third and final iui on the 16th so af should be here dec 1st. I am having really bad af cramps so don't know if she's preparing to land or if its my uterus expanding. This round of iui was the best in regards to my follicles. I had two 23mm follies so he said there may be a chance they both catch and we get twins. I honestly will be happy with whatever I get as long as they are healthy. Are you going to go for a beta test or just do hpt?


----------



## Sunshine24

Thank you for your reply Hope1409. Unfortunately AF came early today with avengance. I am not happy about this!

I am going for blood tomorrow still ( they insisted ) but then have a consult with my RE doc immediately following that. This was our 3rd IUI so I don't know if we should do a lap next to see if something was wrong, try another IUI, or move to IVF. So hard. 

Good luck to you, keep us posted!!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Just wanted to say I'm sorry. I know how difficult the BFN's are. We conceived our daughter in the 11th hour. They were going to give up but we found it worked well.

They did something different for me which this new RE said is controversial. They used an estrogen to thicken the lining. I also had the nurse midwife perform the IUI and she took her time and allowed us to stay longer with my legs up in the air. lol I've heard that the estrogen thickens the lining and allows for the egg to stick. I'm not sure if that was the reason but it sure must have helped.

The RE this time said they don't usually use it, but if I got to a place where I wanted to try it, they would allow me to. So we'll see. I'm using different meds this time myself. You'll in my siggy where we used Bravelle and Menopur with trigger. NOW we're using Gonal F, Lupron and Trigger. Wondering how this will affect us. We start in january and only 3 are left under insurance coverage. We aren't planning on moving forward with IVF so we may pay out of pocket for more if they don't work. 

Is this your first your trying for?? Have you ever had a lap? Have you ever had an HSG? Also, does your Dr. offer ovarian drilling? There are several options. Take a step back, think of what YOU want. It doesn't hurt to try but you also don't want to waste the tries if you in fact have something causing the bfp's if you haven't had a lap or HSG in the past.

Good luck to you...don't give up. I was told I'd NEVER conceive a child....8 years later WITHOUT medical intervention we conceived our son on a vacation. Sadly I lost him due to Incompetent Cervical issues but we used fertility meds to conceive our little girl and hope to have a second child to expand our family. I'm 38 and not a spring chicken anymore. lol

Praying for some answers and a BFP soon! :hugs:


----------



## Sunshine24

Mommy's Angel--thank you for your encouragement! I KNOW it will happen, just the WHEN is killing me. They dont know what is wrong. I have no children, neither does DH. I am 31, he is 39 and "nothing" is wrong, from what they can tell.

Tomorrow when I meet with my doc I am probably going to insist they do a lap this cycle.....before I waste more time and $$ on IUI or IVF I have to know if there is something actually wrong. I already had an HSG this past spring and it was clear. Doc said " you have a picture perfect uterus. " hahahaha.


Congrats on your beautiful baby and good luck with #2. Stay in touch, nice to hear your about your happy ending :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

It is frustrating when there's no answers. Just keep in mind that your in the drivers seat and the decision is up to you how long you stay with IUI's or certain drugs. As I said, there are several options depending on your situation. Just know your not alone. It's frustrating but you have people here who are here to talk with whom have either been in your shoes or are walking right with you. 

This is all a pain right now once you hold your baby for the first time, you'll know it was well worth all the pain, discomfort and impatient waiting. Just don't lose hope! 
:hugs:
Rebekah


----------



## Sunshine24

Mommy's Angel said:


> It is frustrating when there's no answers. Just keep in mind that your in the drivers seat and the decision is up to you how long you stay with IUI's or certain drugs. As I said, there are several options depending on your situation. Just know your not alone. It's frustrating but you have people here who are here to talk with whom have either been in your shoes or are walking right with you.
> 
> This is all a pain right now once you hold your baby for the first time, you'll know it was well worth all the pain, discomfort and impatient waiting. Just don't lose hope!
> :hugs:
> Rebekah

Oh my gosh, thank you. Those words were what I needed to see tonight. DH is beyond amazing and supportive, but no one gets it like a woman who has fought through it.

I will update after my consult with doc tomorrow and let you guys know what we're doing next.


----------



## Sunshine24

Sunshine24 said:


> Mommy's Angel said:
> 
> 
> It is frustrating when there's no answers. Just keep in mind that your in the drivers seat and the decision is up to you how long you stay with IUI's or certain drugs. As I said, there are several options depending on your situation. Just know your not alone. It's frustrating but you have people here who are here to talk with whom have either been in your shoes or are walking right with you.
> 
> This is all a pain right now once you hold your baby for the first time, you'll know it was well worth all the pain, discomfort and impatient waiting. Just don't lose hope!
> :hugs:
> Rebekah
> 
> Oh my gosh, thank you. Those words were what I needed to see tonight. DH is beyond amazing and supportive, but no one gets it like a woman who has fought through it.
> 
> I will update after my consult with doc tomorrow and let you guys know what we're doing next.Click to expand...

So just to update in case you guys were wondering....

At my blood work appt they did an ultrasound and discovered a cyst that was too big to proceed ahead with anything for now. On BCP for one week, going back in this Friday ( 3 days from now ! ) to see if I can start injects for IUI #4 or if I have to sit out the whole cycle. I am also schedule for a lap mid-Feb but I'm hoping something works out before then!!!

I have 2 more IUIs covered by insurance and then 3 IVFS fully covered as well. We are thinking we will try one more IUI before the lap to see if that works and then if still doesnt happen, try last IUI after the lap and then talk about IVF.....

Any similar experiences with any of this ladies? I really thought the third time was the charm so it was a lot to get over this past weekend but DH has been wonderful and this board is an awesome outlet so I dont have to burden him with every single " what-if". At some point talking about it non-stop just feels NOT good for us or our marriage.

it will happen, right?:wacko:


----------



## Hope1409

Hi ladies...just popping back in here to let you know I got my BFP on my third and final round of IUI. It's still very early so praying this one sticks.

Good luck to all of you ladies :) it will happen!!!!


----------



## Sunshine24

YAY! I was wondering what happened, good for you :)


----------



## Hope1409

Thanks sunshine....your turn is coming up...i just know it! :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Sunshine,

Okay, here's my take on this (and I don't know your full history so I'm going in blindly). If I remember correctly you've had 3 IUI's total correct? Your first being on clomid.

They all seem to have to follow protocol with that damn (sorry for swearing) clomid. To me it's really a waste and we shouldn't be using it. 

Can I ask for a breakdown? For Cycles 1, and 2 how well did you respond?

The cyst...I'm assuming you hyper-stimulated?? Or are we talking a real ovarian cyst? Do you have PCOS?? It sounds like you hyper stimmed. If that's the case, then why have the surgery? It took me 3 shots with an IUI where the eggs were good size. There were only a couple and at the very last minute they were going to give up but I got two good eggs the last try and luckily I had the nurse midwife who was slow and methodical with the process unlike the clinical pace of the other practitioners who performed the other IUI's. HUGE difference in my opinion for them to be patient, go SLOW and allow us to wait 15 minutes with our legs in the air.

NOW....the 3 IUI's I had with my little girl, we also had 3 that bombed! That is, they weren't good enough to go ahead with the IUI's so instead of wasting them, we just chose to skip it. In those three I had one where I hyperstimmed and we knew to cut down on the two injections for triggers down to 1.

I'd say DON'T give up just yet. Thats my opinion though. You have to know your body. If this is a cyst, then maybe it is worth surgery before you have the last few IUI's so they're not wasted. If you have hyperstimmed though, sit it out, let it go down and try it again. Try to take this time off to figure out what made you overstim.

Another thing. Not all meds work well with everyone. I'm on Gonal F and Lupron right now with this fertility specialist and they seem to know what they're doing. Prior to this with my daughter in 2011, I was on Menopur and Brevelle with trigger. I also had on my last IUI estrogen pill that thickened my lining to help the follie stick. Something worked that time.

As I said, you know your body. Figure out where you are and what you'd like to do. :hugs:

Have you started a ttc journal? If you haven't, my suggestion is to start one. Add what protocol you've been on and what didn't work along with what DID work so you have an idea and can look back anytime you need to. My mind gets foggy on these meds.

Looking forward to hearing what you'll do next and will cheer with you when you finally have that little one in your arms.

Hope, congrats on your wee little one. Praying for a safe and healthy 1st, 2nd and 3rd trimester. :happydance:


----------

